# Some ?s...



## BratNick Mini Horses (Feb 16, 2004)

Hi,

I have a Shetland Mare that I would like to show in a halter class but was woundering if its the same thing as a Miniature Halter class? Im going to show my stud in AMHR shows this year and would like to take her along too and show her. Shes reg. with the ASPC. I also dont no the difference between a Mordern and a Classic. Heres her pic...







Thanks!

Megan


----------



## Serene Acres (Feb 16, 2004)

How tall is your Mare? From what I see in this photo she looks like a Classic too me, but if I were to see her in person I could be completely wrong.

Shetlands work both ways of the rail which Minaitures don't the best thing to do is observe at show or two and maybe seek out a Professional trainer for some tips the magority of them are very helpful and more than willing to pass on their knowledge.


----------



## kaykay (Feb 16, 2004)

should just look at her papers and it will say if shes divison B or not. she looks classic to me also. it is somewhat like halter in minis but they have to park or stretch out. Also you will run them down the rail etc


----------



## spazkat (Feb 16, 2004)

Looks Classic to me as well. I would definitely watch a shetland class or 2 to get a feel for how it's done. They are shown differently than minis in many respects.


----------



## BratNick Mini Horses (Feb 16, 2004)

Hi,

Thanks for all the advice! Her papers havent been updated for a while and I dont no how tall she is, but Im going to have a vet or someone measure her.

I also am going to go to 2 or 3 AMHR/ASPC shows to get the idea of it all before I show ether one.

Thanks,

Megan


----------



## foxlanefarm (Feb 17, 2004)

My Modern Mare has "A" papers, but she is all modern, so you really can't go by that. You really have to look at them and at how they move. If you are taking her to the shows anyway, ask knowlegeable Shetland exhibitors what their opinion's are. I have found the vast majority of them to be more that helpful.

In my humble opinion based on one photo, she looks more classic.


----------



## Lewella (Feb 17, 2004)

From the photo I'm going to say Classic though if she has a B after her registration number she would not be able to be shown as a Classic.

As for height - Shetlands do not have their height on their papers unless they are measured by an ASPC steward once they are 6 years old. The vast majority of Shetlands will never have their height on their papers.

As others have said Shetlands are shown a bit different than minis. Do you have any experience with any other breeds and how they are shown? With a little background we might be able to help you make some mental likes about how Shetlands are shown in comparison to other breeds.

We love to answer questions so ask away!


----------

